# 2012 Rome Artifact - Camber OR Rocker? Anyone demoed?



## Spncr3789 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi guys. Has anyone demoed this years artifact? The rockered or the cambered, doesn't matter. What were your thoughts? 

I really cannot decide on what to buy this year. I had a K2 WWW Rocker last year and it was fun but I don't know if I liked the whole rocker thing. Everyone I talked to keeps telling me to just get rocker but I still don't know. I ride a ton of rails all season long and hit a few jumps but I don't trick anything over 30ft.


----------



## patrikeric (Nov 23, 2009)

maybe you should look at a flat board. i have used cam, rocker and flat now and i love the flat! i had the salomon salomonder last year.. it was abit tricky in the beginning but it was suuuperfun when i learned how it worked. locks in to rails supereasy and goin well on the jumps


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Camber is softer than the rocker version.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Look at the Signal Park Flat and Nitro Swindle.


----------



## Spncr3789 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmm thanks for the input. I'll definitely check out those flat camber boards. I always heard they felt kind of "dead" though? I hear great things about the Swindle too but I'm hesitant just because I've never had a Nitro. But thanks!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nitro makes a good stick. I still have my Subzero from its first season as an early release and it has more than 200 days on it I'd guess. Hard ridden and still goin strong.


----------



## dreww (Sep 2, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Camber is softer than the rocker version.


It's actually exactly the opposite.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

dreww said:


> It's actually exactly the opposite.


No it's not.


----------



## DaBonner (Jun 25, 2008)

I actually bought the Rome Artifact Rocker 147 this weekend and it is ace. Absolutely love it as it is so soft and flexy and perfect for the snowdomes in the UK where it will be used on rails and boxes. Would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Subzero (Jul 22, 2008)

With all my respect to BurtonAvenger, last year I had both, Rome Artifact 153-regular version and the Rocker version 153 (Made in Austria) and the Camber version was slightly stiffer than the Rocker variant.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're sure you're not taking the fact it's prebent into consideration. The carbon array last year was so different in it with the reverse v driving them out to the contact points while the regular didn't have it.


----------



## Subzero (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry, I can't understand very well your first sentence, because of my poor Engish
I received the Camber version instead of my ordered Rocker version and had the opportunity to test it. First I don't know, is it the same deck as the decks in USA, or do they have any difference between the decks in Europe and US.
It may depends of the core(wood) of the deck, but the camber variant was a little stiffer than the Rocker version and in my opinion had a better snap.


----------



## dreww (Sep 2, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No it's not.


It's unfortunate that you have the amount of posts that you do and are dishing out false information.

I'm not sure where you are from but if you're on the east coast, chances are I set your Rome Deck/Bindings up under the Rome tent at any of the major On Snow industry demos in Vermont.

It's a 100% fact that the Cambered Artifact is stiffer than the Artifact Rocker people.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

dreww said:


> It's unfortunate that you have the amount of posts that you do and are dishing out false information.
> 
> I'm not sure where you are from but if you're on the east coast, chances are I set your Rome Deck/Bindings up under the Rome tent at any of the major On Snow industry demos in Vermont.
> 
> It's a 100% fact that the Cambered Artifact is stiffer than the Artifact Rocker people.


Unless you legitimately work for Rome and are on a conversation basis with their designer, then you don't know Rome as well as BA. Cause he is on a conversation basis with him. He runs a little site called angrysnowboarder.com maybe you've heard of it.


----------



## dreww (Sep 2, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Unless you legitimately work for Rome and are on a conversation basis with their designer, then you don't know Rome as well as BA. Cause he is on a conversation basis with him. He runs a little site called angrysnowboarder.com maybe you've heard of it.


I've worked with them and my territory reps pushing the brand for years and years and have been on each of the respective artifacts year after year since the 1985 came along. My job was on the resort end interacting with their reps and riders on a weekly basis. I know of his site well, that's not the point. The bottom line is, despite the technology, shape, stringer and core tech, his initial claim is misleading.

The artifact camber rides and feels stiffer than the artifact rocker, period.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

dreww said:


> I've worked with them and my territory reps pushing the brand for years and years and have been on each of the respective artifacts year after year since the 1985 came along. My job was on the resort end interacting with their reps and riders on a weekly basis. I know of his site well, that's not the point. The bottom line is, despite the technology, shape, stringer and core tech, his initial claim is misleading.
> 
> The artifact camber rides and feels stiffer than the artifact rocker, period.


Ride and feels? Great. The Signal Park Rocker is STIFFER than the Park (for 2012). I know. It FEELS and RIDES softer cause of the rocker. Rocker makes a huge difference on feel and ride.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Nivek said:


> Ride and feels? Great. The Signal Park Rocker is STIFFER than the Park (for 2012). I know. It FEELS and RIDES softer cause of the rocker. Rocker makes a huge difference on feel and ride.


He's right!


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

Just because you get more pop on a cambered board doesn't mean it's stiffer.. listen to BA he's only ridden these and researched them a million times


----------



## dreww (Sep 2, 2010)

The initial comment was misleading is all I am saying. The artifact rocker is softer than the artifact camber on the hill, technical specs aside.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

dreww said:


> It's a 100% fact that the Cambered Artifact is stiffer than the Artifact Rocker people.





dreww said:


> The initial comment was misleading is all I am saying. The artifact rocker is softer than the artifact camber on the hill, technical specs aside.


You're initial comment was also misleading. And if you knew his site, you'd know that he lives in Breck. Quite a few articles mention that and most his reviews are in Breck.


----------



## dreww (Sep 2, 2010)

Nivek said:


> You're initial comment was also misleading. And if you knew his site, you'd know that he lives in Breck. Quite a few articles mention that and most his reviews are in Breck.


I know of it, doesn't mean I read every post. Either way, It's a done deal. Arti-Rocker is softer.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

honestly if you like rocker get the arti-rocker if you like camber get the artifact. If you're worried about the artifact rocker being sketchy on jumps 30 feet and less dont be worried it should be solid and will kill it on rails. plus the normal artifact wont necessarily be any more stable for jumps because it's still a soft jib board.


----------



## wheninRoMeSdS (Sep 24, 2010)

Go artifact rocker. I've owned 3 of them, and 2 non cambered, i have the 2012 rocker version (not the camber) and I love it. Artifact is the best board out there, especially for the price, but yeah, go rocker if you like rails. I've ridden both on rails and it's so so on camber, but rocker I feel better on.


----------

